# Pregnant doe off her feed?? Kidded, thank you



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I have a 2nd freshening Nigerian doe that is refusing food.

She had alfalfa pellets yesterday morning (ate them as usual), had some grain on the stand (didn't finish it). I never really saw her digging into the hay come to think of it. There were 2 other does in with her as they all are due about the same time (dec. 18th).

I seperated her out into private kidding pen. Her temp is 101.8 I am having trouble hearing rumen noises. I walked her a bit late last night , as i had not seen her poop. After about 20 min. she did poop once. 

I massaged her all over and she seemed to be feeling more like herself about 3 am.

This morning she was slow to rise, but did poop/pee once she did. She pooped maybe once during the night as evidence in the pen.

It doesn't look like she drank very much if any water.

Her hay was picked at a little but I am not sure if she ate much. She is refusing grain altogether now.

Her ligaments are loosening, but still there. Udder is not tight yet. Kid/kids are still moving. She has gotten very posty.

Last year I wasn't able to see what she is like leading up to kidding because she kidded almost 2 weeks early. She caught me by surprise. She looked different and wasn't eating w/the herd. I checked her and almost no ligs. I barely got her in the kidding stall before she started pushing. It was a big buck with one front leg tucked back. I was able to get him out, but he didn't make it 24 hours. Faith did well though and I was even able to milk her.

I never had a doe go off feed before kidding. They usually eat and rumanate right up til delivery.

Am I worried about nothing, or what can I do to get her to eat/feel better?

:whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Also she did have her CD/T 4 weeks ago and a BoSe shot 2 weeks ago. Has loose minerals.

She is not overweight, in fact she is a little thin.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

When is she due and is that day 150?

Some does supposedly go off feed a few days before kidding. Mine always eat right up to kidding.

What is concerning is that you don't hear rumen movement. When you listen on another goat do you hear lots of rumen and her none?

Pooping it good is it still berries?
:hug:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

I can hear the other 2 does rumenation from acrossed the stall!

Husband says he heard her rumen when on the stand at about 9 pm last night. I did see a tiny bit of rumen movement this morning, but it is definetly not much.

Regular berries. She is on day 143, though it could be one day + or -, she was pen bred.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

she just wants to lay down right now. She is not chewing her cud.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

What about Milk Fever/Hypocalcaemia? I think I'd try to get some calcium into her. A few of my does will stop eating right before they kid.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Steph could be right. Get her some calcium or to a vet. Do you have B complex? Give her some of that also. 
If she is only at 143 then she should still be acting normal. I am sure also that even those does that go off feed before kidding are still ruminating and walking around normal.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Calcium ASAP. Classic hypocalcemia signs.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

A friend is on the way with calcium. I will update after we treat her.

Thank you so much!

I just knew something was up that her symptoms weren't normal prekidding stuff.

This started a little yesterday. She is still alert and able to get up and walk with no trouble. I hope I caught it in time ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

She is in the safe zone for kidding so your in luck there! What kind of calcium is your friend bringing? You can also give her some Karo to boost her sugars and SQ fluids to get her hydrated again. Probios to keep her rumen going although the calcium will help loads with her rumen. Calcium is used for muscle contraction which is why her rumen probably is a bit slow. Make sure you treat her with the calcium until she kids and for a couple days after kidding.

You can get her through it. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Good luck! I hope everything works out just fine.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

great advice given...... :thumb:

Praying for your goat... :hug: ray:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

I was able to give her about 3 1/2 oz Calcium Glycol orally. 1.5cc fortified B sub Q. I also got some black strap molasses and some probois into her.

She got shaky about 30 min before she got the calcium.

She is much more alert shortly after dosing her, and she has started picking at the hay and eating some.

? what next do you think?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

shaking is a sign of low calcium as well so it's a good thing you got it in her. Continue to offer her hay, especially alfalfa hay. Fresh browse like pine trees if you have it. Your going to need to give calcium every couple hours today, then probably 3 times tomorrow. Then see how it goes and decide on every 12 or 24 hours until she kids. You going to want to be with her when she kids because her calcium levels will drop right before and after kidding and she may have trouble pushing.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

She has alfalfa free choice and is finally eating some.

What kind of pine trees? I have blue spruce and one with the longer needles.

I will be with her pretty much until she kids after all this. My sister will watch her when I can't (I probably should sleep some time).

I attend all births and bottle feed.

You guys are life savers, thank you


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Any pine is good. Mine are eating free christmas tree clippings from a local place who just delivered a bunch. YAY! lol But they also LOVE the longer needled pine trees and they are still getting some from all the trees that fell down from our freak october snow storm.

I would also order some injectable calcium gluconate 23% in case she needs some SQ to get her levels up fast. It does sound like she is already doing better though.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*



RunAround said:


> Any pine is good. Mine are eating free christmas tree clippings from a local place who just delivered a bunch. YAY! lol But they also LOVE the longer needled pine trees and they are still getting some from all the trees that fell down from our freak october snow storm.
> 
> I would also order some injectable calcium gluconate 23% in case she needs some SQ to get her levels up fast. It does sound like she is already doing better though.


I have some... what dosage would you give SQ?

She ate some pine and also some mineral, hopefully that will get her to drink some water.

She has stopped shaking.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

I was giving Kiowa 20-30cc SQ and my vet said for me to give 100cc in total a day. But Kiowa was pretty bad off.

If you see her start to shake again I'd give 30cc SQ but just stick with the oral while you can.

Good that she is eating some. If you have any Keto test strips you can test her urine to see if she is ketotic.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

I start giving my does Tums at about 3-4 months bred. They love the fruity flavors. I have a few that turn their noses up to it but most love them. :hug: Hope she perks up for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

I'm so glad that you caught this in the nick of time Jodi!

Ashley's had the experience and I totally trust her when it comes to situations like this.... she helped save my little herd a couple years ago when I needed help so I would definately go with her direction :hug:

Yep...and like Steph, I also give my does those fruit flavored TUMS....Walmart brand is the same as name brand, I give each doe 2 tabs twice a day, some will argue that it's not enough calcium but even if they have alfalfa hay theres always the chance they need more and those tabs are easy enough to give. I get the big bottle and it lasts a good while with my 2 or 3 preggers each year.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Thanks liz. 

I have given tums to help with calcium but when you have a LOT of does bred it gets expensive. Plus like some said, some of the does hate them. Then I have others that would eat the whole bottle 

You can try giving her some. it will help with the calcium and settle her stomach if it's off a bit.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Thanks for the tums advice...I'm gonna try that too!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

I do usually give the tums, problem is Faith hates them!

She can be picky, she does't even like any of the treats I give my other girls.

I know I thanked you guys, but I really need to let you know how truly thankful I am for your advice and this wonderful forum!!!!!!

Faith is now eating like a champ, drinking water, and chewing her cud!

She is holding onto her kids and still seems to have to fill her udder out.

She is so chipper and herself again.... :wahoo: :thankU:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

:clap: :clap: :leap: :leap: :stars: :dance:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

:stars: I hope she continues to do good! Can't wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Glad she is doing better..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

Yaaaaaaa! So glad Shes improved!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

:leap: So happy that she is back to herself!!

Can't wait to meet her new babies and be sure to watch her as she progresses into labor, as Ashley said, she may relapse and need that calcium boost.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

I am watching Faith like a hawk. I am pretty sure she is getting tired of me checking her out.

Her and the other 2 does are due now, but so far they are just building their udders. No real progress with ligaments.

There are quite a few people waiting on new baby news :wink:

I will be posting pics as soon as new kids start arriving!

I am not quite to the hair pulling stage :hair: .....yet  .


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Help.Pregnant doe off her feed??*

So glad she is doing better!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Meet CapriGem Em Genesis!










She is doing great and so is her Mom (Faith).

Genny is going with another of my new Nigerian kids to a herd that only has lamanchas they will be the beginning if a Nigerian herd at EverSpring (Franklin, PA).

I am all about spreading Nigerian Dwarf Fever :laugh:

Thank you all for helping soo much! :hug:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Actually the light colored doeling behind her will be her buddy. Her name is CapriGem Em Demitassee.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad to hear all went well. The only problem I've had thus far with pre-kidding was a doe last year who did fine up until a few days before she delivered. I figured it was mild toxemia. She ended up w/trips, two unfortunately stillborn. I'll be on it for next time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable ...congrats.... :thumb:


----------

